# The O'boys



## bardsong (Nov 3, 2007)

Two of my boys in their new home.
Meet Oscar and Orlando.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh they very sweet and cute


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Sue! they are stunning boys


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

wow they are stunning


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely kittens, just stunning


----------



## erin (Dec 18, 2007)

gorgeous babies


----------

